# 12 Point Torx / Star Bits



## nicko99 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm trying to locate a 12 point Torx bit set. I've tried every parts store/Sear/Harbor Frieght in my area and no one has them.








I'm trying to change the CV Axle.
Can someone point me in the right direction.
Thanks


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: 12 Point Torx / Star Bits (nicko99)*

they're not called torx.
they're triple square tools. my autozone has them.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1208194


----------



## nicko99 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: 12 Point Torx / Star Bits (jackfrost1031)*

Excellent! Thanks for the help.


----------

